# Advice on buying Lighting Kit with Light Tent for still-life photos



## Veer.malhotra (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello guys,

I'm actually new to photography. I'm looking for how to buy a light tent, and a lighting kit, that can be used to create a couple of soft-light based images of still-life. Please help me with decent manufacturer names, links to buy the lighting equipment online.

My Budget is 8K.

Please help will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## raja manuel (Feb 17, 2013)

Wouldn't it be simpler and cheaper to make one yourself?

Strobist: How To: DIY $10 Macro Photo Studio


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 17, 2013)

I made one for myself....but if u want for serious reasons then u can get it from ebay.com ...there r many available for around 40$


----------



## Veer.malhotra (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks a lot. I'm looking to buy, as i'm too lazy to create one. Thanks for help


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 19, 2013)

you can buy from lightdelight.com   ....its easier to find and buy from there


----------



## Upadhyay (Apr 19, 2013)

You should get a couple of Simpex entry level studio lights in this price, they come with remote trigger and 120mm square soft box. You may not need the tent but if required it will be better to make it yourself.

cheers,
Praveen


----------

